# Re: MEDICAL ATTENTION



## mushuga (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: MEDICAL ATTENTION*

Guys, I wonder if I could get any help from this forum. 

Could anybody give me an address from any private nephrologists in Turin Italy? I have a kidney problem.

Looking forward for assistance.


----------

